
Efficient JavaScript (2006) - hex13
https://dev.opera.com/articles/efficient-javascript/
======
Bino
In retrospect it's scary that some of these statement still hold as truths
subconsciously.

~~~
hex13
Yeah. Many of these tips are still valid in new Chrome* (despite the fact the
article is from 2006 and about Opera) so I think this article can be still
helpful (ofc I would verify every tip by making actual benchmarks before I
would follow it).

*I checked some tips in Chrome Dev Tools, and most of them was still relevant.

